# LaTex



## flokli (10. September 2010)

Hallo,

bin gerade dabei für ein Schulprojekt eine LaTex-Datei anzulegen. Habe jetzt jedoch ein Problem mit den Sections, anscheind akzeptieren sie keine "Formeln"

verwendete pakete usw:

```
\documentclass[10pt,a4paper]{article}
\usepackage[utf8x]{inputenc}
\usepackage{ucs}
\usepackage{amsmath}
\usepackage{amsfonts}
\usepackage{amssymb}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
....
```

Die Stelle, die Probleme macht:

```
\section{Ableitung an der Stelle x_0}
```

Ich habe es schon mit \begin{math}...\end{math}, mit \(...\) und vielem mehr, aber es will einfach nicht ...

Hat jemand eine Idee?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. September 2010)

```
\section{Ableitung an der Stelle $x_0$}
```

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## flokli (10. September 2010)

vielen Dank! Ich dachte $...$ sollte man vermeiden, habe deswegen die anderen Dinge probiert...

Jetzt noch eine Idee, wie man einfach so etwas wie


```
3x² = 2x + 2x²       | / x mit x_01 = 0
3x  = 2 + 2x         | - 2x
 x  = 2
```

erreichen kann?

Also quasi die Möglichkeit, Formeln untereinander am Gleichheitszeichen auszurichten, so ähnlich wie mit eqnarray*, nur immer den Part ganz rechts, der ja quasi die Rechenoperationen erklärt, mit einem Strich abgetrennt, diese Striche auch untereinander...

Gibts da was elegantes?


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (10. September 2010)

flokli hat gesagt.:


> vielen Dank! Ich dachte $...$ sollte man vermeiden, habe deswegen die anderen Dinge probiert...


Ich wüsste nicht wieso. $$…$$ für abgesetzte Formeln sollte man vermeiden, aber das ist ja was anderes.



flokli hat gesagt.:


> Jetzt noch eine Idee, wie man einfach so etwas wie
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Zum Beispiel so:

```
\documentclass[a4paper]{scrartcl}
\usepackage[utf8]{inputenc}
\usepackage[ngerman]{babel}
\usepackage{amsmath}
\begin{document}
\begin{align*}
3x^2 &= 2x + 2x^2 && |\ /x \text{ mit } x_{01} = 0\\
3x   &= 2 + 2x    && |\ -2x\\
 x   &= 2
\end{align*}
\end{document}
```
Ein ähnliches Beispiel ist auch im Benutzerhandbuch für amsmath zu finden.

Zum Thema „welche Anweisungen soll man vermeiden und welche nicht“ kann ich außerdem das LaTeX2e-Sündenregister als Lektüre empfehlen.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## flokli (10. September 2010)

Vielen Dank!
Ich werd mir dann mal alles zur Gemüte führen und dann hier berichten


----------

